# Muskegon Trails



## WKP_JR (Jun 1, 2009)

Just got done from riding the trails from Custer to Boon this past weekend and had an amazing time. Thinking about hitting up some muskegon trails this weekend. Anyone been riding them or know of some good trails. We plan on starting on the Staging Area at Apple. Looking for a 70-80 mile ride for saturday. Thanks!


----------

